# House built on indian burial ground?!?



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Got my aftermath pics today.....



















this is back of house, same level as the garage would be between the window and garage door










This was a bearing block wall between garage and lower family room 










This is above and to the right of the garage door, shifted the bottom plate of the wall out a good 4"











Front wall on mid level beside front door. Load wall notice by the threshold on the floor where the wall used to be. It'd take a hell of a lot of force to move a wall that far



















Anything gas company related has been completely cleared. Lines were pressure tested with furnace and hot water tank hooked up (only gas appliances) so i cant see anyway our names can be brought into this discussion. The paper commented that the gas pocket in the house followed a utility chase but the only one that was exposed was for the original furnace vent that we removed and fireblocked in. Def be interesting to see how this unfolds over the coming weeks though.

In regards to the bridging again I cant remember that far back but i find it hard to imagine we nailed the bottoms off before subfloor was ran because of the chance it messing up centers.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy ! That's alot of damage.
Thanks for getting those pictures up. 
Can't wait to hear what caused this.:detective:

-Paul


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

At first i was like nah not gonna cross the yellow tape line. Then of course curiosity got the best of me. The left half is like the mid level, i def shouldn't have gone onto the porch. That place is real close to collapse. Even the right side i could look in and see the floor for the upper lvl above the garage looked like a funhouse floor. Amazing to think he was outside when it happened taking care of water issues from the heavy rain and snowmelt we had overnight. I think he did go back in and save both his dogs though.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

that sure looks like an internal gas explosion to me. Could be natural gas, was the meter turned on? Did someone disconnect an appliance without plugging the pipe? Was there an open propane tank in the house/garage? 

It could be methane but that generally takes a long time to build up in a closed building. That house looks like it was being lived in.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

thom said:


> that sure looks like an internal gas explosion to me. Could be natural gas, was the meter turned on? Did someone disconnect an appliance without plugging the pipe? Was there an open propane tank in the house/garage?
> 
> It could be methane but that generally takes a long time to build up in a closed building. That house looks like it was being lived in.



It was def natural imo but the utility company came back fine on their lines from the curb stop to only 2 fixtures. Im not gonna say to much but keep in mind this is the third one in the area in last 4 months and there's a ton of drilling goin on for natural gas in the marcellus shale. 

I'll leave the rest up to you because im not knowledgeable to comment on that aspect in a public forum but it makes you go hmmmm. I mean it had to have been an odorless gas to have not smelled it. My wife fires the stove and it doesnt light right away i can smell it in the other room.


----------



## CalRehabber (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a house that I bought about a year ago. 

Tenants kept swearing it was haunted by some old guy so they went to the public library, did research etc and found out it too was built on an Indian burial ground. 

I have had non stop problems with this house, fairly new roof leaked like a sob, fricken water heater blows, furnace blows, major electrical problems, etc. 

The people finally moved out because they said they couldn't stand it there any more.

Go figure...


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

jkfox624 said:


> It was def natural imo but the utility company came back fine on their lines from the curb stop to only 2 fixtures. Im not gonna say to much but keep in mind this is the third one in the area in last 4 months and there's a ton of drilling goin on for natural gas in the marcellus shale.
> 
> I'll leave the rest up to you because im not knowledgeable to comment on that aspect in a public forum but it makes you go hmmmm. I mean it had to have been an odorless gas to have not smelled it. My wife fires the stove and it doesnt light right away i can smell it in the other room.


Gas doesn't have a smell, its put in later.
About 20 years ago, a small block house in Sapulpa, OK blew up. They determined NG, and Oklahoma Natural Gas (ONG) did have a pipeline running thru the property. They paid, and removed the line.
A few years later, it blew up again. Determined NG had seeped up from the ground until it filled the house and ignited. Lots of old wells in that area, most of them produced at less than 500 ft.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

So an update, come to find out the gas is somehow entering through the basement floor drain. Floor drain eventually empties into a small stream out behind the house. Gas concentration is the worst during rain events. Dep sent it away to determine what kind of gas it is, not really sure what that will prove but whatever.


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

All I can say is WOW and some guys get all the adventures


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

Idk anything about it really , But would not be a bit surprised if it's related to the drilling....I know they are drilling the S**T out of some of the countys up there. Have family in Tioga...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> So an update, come to find out the gas is somehow entering through the basement floor drain. Floor drain eventually empties into a small stream out behind the house. Gas concentration is the worst during rain events. Dep sent it away to determine what kind of gas it is, not really sure what that will prove but whatever.


 Thanks for the update.

-Paul


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Holy crap/ Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

So you wanna talk about a slow ass investigation. Im really surprised the house is still standing seeing how it looked ready for collapse the day it happened and we've had nonstop heavy wet snow and rain since then. DEP found 3 abandoned wells near his house, one dating back to like 1892 that was 500' from his house. Ordered the wells plugged one at a time with breaks in between to see if they can pinpoint any one of them being the culprit.

Not really sure what insurance is gonna do atm. I would imagine they wanna place blame on someone before they make a final decision. Would be kind of nice to drag this out through the summer and have a house to rebuild starting the end of Oct and carry through winter. :thumbup:


----------



## fdbservices (Feb 27, 2011)

The farm were I was raised at had gas in the well water.. you could fill a jug and cap it, let the bubbles settle to top then remove cap with a lighter by it and POOF. it also had a high sulpher content.... rotten eggs  city kids would not drink it....lol


----------



## mofeenster (Apr 25, 2011)

Remember that 80's film about a Poltergeist?


----------



## Jer (Nov 13, 2008)

I know a family in northeastern Utah who two years ago abandoned their brand new dream home after three years of having the bajeebers scared out of them by various oddities and eventually apparitions. 
The man of the house toward the end started binge drinking and developed personality disorders.

Sure enough the lot turned out to be ancient Ute Indian burial ground.

Incidentally this home was very near the famed Skinwalker Ranch which is widely known for paranormal activity and numerous alleged UFO sightings.


----------

